
I Can't Wait for NoSQL to Die - vincent_s
http://www.memonic.com/user/dorian/folder/internet-tidbits/id/1HiG
======
nasalgoat
At this point it's kind of beating a dead horse. I'm still battling these
battles and I'm starting to lose more and more frequently because I'm tired of
explaining why "the new hotness" isn't actually a good choice for your primary
data store.

------
Cypher
My father used to say son you're not a man. Oh how wrong he is today.

